

Ask HN: A need for new Bitcoin mining software - manyideas

I&#x27;ve spent a lot of time with bitcoin and altcoin. I feel like there is room for mining software that does things different, easier to configure, easier to use, make mining easier.<p>Does anyone feel there is room too?
======
gus_massa
Remember that it must be bug compatible with the standard miner. If it doesn't
have one of the obscure bugs it will create a fork.

~~~
manyideas
/s ?

